# Testing the water - Airborne Manhattan Project FS



## tjspahr (May 11, 2004)

No pics yet, but am thinking of selling my Airborne Manhattan Project. This is one of the MP frames made when they still used Reynolds titanium tubing. Group is Dura Ace 7800. Two forks would be included, an Easton EC 90 full carbon steerer with very little steer tube left (fine if you ride in an agressive setup), and a Reynolds Ouzo comp with considerable steerer left. Wheelset is Mavic Classics Pro. Frame size is 55cm. I'm the original owner, purchased from a shop that dealt Airborne. 

I'd be looking at about $1800 before shipping. I will likely put it up on the Classified area soon, so if you're interested, PM me. I can send full geometry specs if needed.

Tom


----------

